# Mobile opportunities?



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Where would be a nice place to do some rock climbing near Mobile. I'll be tagging along with the ole lady to a conference over this upcoming weekend and I'll have some free time... and i do love to aggravate the sheepshead. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks, Ben


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Your timing with the weather may be pretty good Ben.

A front is coming through and the moderate offshore wind should help make it calm around the jetties at the east end of Dauphin Island (about 45 miles south of Mobile).

Live shrimp is the key right now, try Souther-N-Bama471-4939

Also there may bea fewcaught under the Dog River bridge fishing the rip rapfrom the bank.


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Pier#r. You ARE the man.


----------



## fishinjack (Feb 6, 2008)

Taking a cruise out of mobile on April 3 and will arrive a couple days before the cruise. Please advise where I might be able to tangle with some reds or specs in the mobile area. Will probably be taking a surf rod and an pier rod with me. Will have some gulp baits and some plug and spoons. Any adavise would be appreciated.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks PJ, good luck to ya!

FJ, I tried to answer in your other post.

Hope you guys get to see some good fishing!


----------

